# Anyone Ever Use Their Splitboard Inbounds?



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Broke my binding last week and while I'm waiting for replacement parts to arrive all I have in the meantime to ride with is a really ancient pair of Flow bindings I can swap out or my splitboard.

I really didn't feel like dealing with my ancient pair of Flows so I decided to try out my splitboard (162cm K2 Panoramic w/ Sparks bindings) inbounds. 

I wasn't quite sure what to expect but after a few laps I realized it feels very similar to my solid board. Trees, pow, and bumps were great but while riding groomers I did notice a difference. Mainly, transitioning from one edge to the other when making turns felt weird and riding flat (not on edge) on the slow spots felt really squirley. 

Just wanted to get some your thoughts on riding riding a spilt inbounds. I'm also wondering how much of the differences in riding can be attributed to it being a split vs. just because it was a different and longer board than I'm used to riding inbounds.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Aren't they considerably heavier as well?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have. Just way different on hard pack than your used to. Way slower


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Without weighing it on on a scale I'd say it's about as heavy as my solid NS Heritage w/ Flow bindings but yeah, it definitely handles a bit different on hardpack. It's also 4 cm longer than my solid so I don't know how much the length difference plays into it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Aren't they considerably heavier as well?


My DIY Rossi Krypto is 12.5 lbs with bindings. Only about two extra lbs. from my lighter set up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've rode the splitty more inbounds than out :dunno: Its heavier, more beefy and just as fun...kind of beat my ass compared to the groomer board.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Ive ridden my billy goat split board in bounds. It rides better than my 4 year old cambered nitro team. Its a fun board to carve on groomers. The worse part about it for me is that my splitboard bindings aren't really made for continuous riding and have no padding. They start to feel uncomfortable after a while. Also sometimes the whale clips come off when riding packed snow.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I had no problems with my hover split in bounds but it was a pow day


----------

